# Tracking Weekend



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

I recently attended a Rottweiler tracking weekend with my Rottie mates and breeders/trainers etc, we had a ball, only down side it was feckin freezing and we camped in my friends orchard lol, I've posted a few pics showing me and Ziva tracking, she is a very clever girl and the working side is sumat we have now started together and we both luv it


----------



## Kazastan (Sep 2, 2011)

OH. So you did actually do some training that weekend then!!! I saw somebody else's pictures of Facebook of what REALLY went on and they didn't include any tracking LMAO

Was the BBQ and **ss up good


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Looks like she is really enjoying the tracking.


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

Kazastan said:


> OH. So you did actually do some training that weekend then!!! I saw somebody else's pictures of Facebook of what REALLY went on and they didn't include any tracking LMAO
> 
> Was the BBQ and **ss up good


Aye Wendy is a mean BBQ guru lol she fed the troops and yep alcohol flowed, but I was good as they interfere with me meds LMAO, it was a cracking weekend though, doing it again soon, u should come along  I've put a pic of some of the things we did get up to lol lol


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Brrrr! Glad you had a great weekend. At least when we did it here, it was in June, sun shining, barbecue outside. Great pictures, nice to spend time with dogs and good friends - can't be beaten can it!


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

That looks amazing very jealous as I have yet to find anything fun and friendly I can test my lot out on. The after party looks funny too my kind of weekend


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

Howl said:


> That looks amazing very jealous as I have yet to find anything fun and friendly I can test my lot out on. The after party looks funny too my kind of weekend


Yeah it's real good fun and any dog can track, laying the tracks was funny lol as I kept dropping my bait so she was all over the place, but she was very quick at picking it up so sumat to work on, you should try it it tires them mentally, she slept all night in the tent unlike me LMAO, the after party was a good crack as well, just what I needed


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Delighted you're back on track too! :biggrin:Singing:Singing:


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Looks like fun.


----------

